# Baby steps...



## lmartinho (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all, and thanks for reading me.. 

I'm trying to get a new job in MEA region and an opportunity has appeared for Riyadh.

I am married and I have two kids, and if at a first stage I would go by myself, the main idea is for them to join me in a 4-6 months.

So, I have a couple of questions, because I've read some bad comments related to Riyadh:

1- Is it a good place to live in? I mean, I'm very adaptable, but I'm concerned about my wife
2- How is the scholarship in Riyadh? Are my kids able to attend an english school ( or similar )
3- In general, is it a safe place? 

Thank you so much for any insight you can provide me.

Luis


----------

